# Spaghetti Squash Questions



## marcellarella (Jan 21, 2004)

Where do I buy spaghetty squash? What does it look like in the store and does it go by any other names? Does anyone have a good recipe for it or even know how to cook it?


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Jan 21, 2004)

Spaghetti Squash is a large yellow squash that is roughly football shaped. As a rule, it is only marketed in the U.S. as "Spaghetti Squash". I am not fond of it myself but to cook it you split it and remove the seeds, fill the cavity with butter and seasonings and bake it at about 375 degrees for 1 hour. Once tender, you scrape the strands of squash out with a fork and it does resemble spaghetti.


----------



## marcellarella (Jan 26, 2004)

thanks!


----------



## northernMIcook (Jan 31, 2004)

Hi marcellarella: My 95 year old grandmother used to have a large garden and spagetti squash was one of her favorites. She says she used it just like cooked spagetti. She cooks it, then scrapes out the strand-like flesh onto a plate and tops with spagetti sauce and a little parmesan cheese. I'm not much of a squash eater myself. The only squash I can say I love is Butternut. (with a little brown sugar and butter  ) YUM!


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Jan 31, 2004)

For the best pumpkin pie you ever had....use butternut squash!


----------



## northernMIcook (Feb 1, 2004)

Yup...You sound like my grandmother....she says the same thing and she's always right...at least, that's what she says. :roll:   She also tells me CANNED pumpkin is mostly squash.


----------



## ESue8215 (Feb 3, 2004)

*spaghetti squash*

I look forward to late fall every year when
spaghetti squash is readily available!

Kid's love to 'spaghetti' the cooked squash.
See http://www.colorfulplate.com/squash.html
for ideas on all squashes and a great
Spaghetti Squash Primavera recipe.
(for carb-counters, this is a great recipe!)

I found the smaller squashes are sweeter and
easier to cut. And that boiling the squash works
better than baking. Plain with just a little fresh
grated parmesan makes a wonderful side dish
with almost any meal. The Primavera recipe
is a meal in itself.

Get easy everyday veggie ideas at
http://www.colorfulplate.com


----------

